# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Fahrradsattel SQ-lab

## raffaelo

Hallo liebe Angehörige,

bei meinem Vater wurde vor einem halben Jahr Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert und auch operiert. 
Zum Glück ging er vorher regelmäßig zu Vorsorgeuntersuchungen, so dass es in einem sehr frühen Stadium erkannt wurde und alles auch glimpflich ablief. 
Nach einer schwierigen leicht depressiven Phase möchte ich ihn natürlich auch weiterhin unterstützen. 
Er ist früher viel Fahrrad gefahren und ich habe gelesen, dass der Fahrradsattel Easyseat I der Firma SQ-lab den kompletten Prostatabereich auslässt. Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Fahrradsattel? 

Vielen Dank

----------


## WinfriedW

@raffaelo

Stellt sich zunächst mal die Frage, ob dein Vater durch die OP größere Sitzprobleme hat als zuvor.

Meine Sitzprobleme sind nach abheilen der OP-Wunde die gleichen wie davor. Da hat sich nichts geändert.

Unabhängig davon sollte man spez. bei längeren Touren einen ergonomisch geformten Sattel haben. Ich persönlich könnte mir für mich keinen Sattel ohne Sattelnase vorstellen. Irgendwie stabilisiert man ja auch das Fahrrad zwischen den Beinen.

Unser Forumsmitglied "*Urologe*" empfiehlt die Sättel der Serie SQ-lab 602 + 611, zu beziehen über die von dir oben genannte *Adresse*.

Auf der anderen Seite hat auch der große Sattelhersteller "*Selle Royal*" eine Reihe ergonomisch geformter Sättel im Angebot. Wichtig ist m. E. Probesitzen od. besser Probefahren.

WW

----------


## raffaelo

Vielen Dank für die Antworten (auch die persönlichen). 
Die Sache werde ich mit meinem Vater direkt besprechen, da ich merke, dass ich einfach zu wenig darüber weiß. Aber ich freue mich, dass es Möglichkeiten und Wege gibt. Ausserdem bin ich froh, dass es dieses Forum gibt! 
Deshalb auch ein herzliches Dankeschön!

----------

